# Greetings from a newbie - need Kliegl help



## john1954 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello. I am new to this forum, and discovered controlbooth after an Internet search. After sampling some of the forums, I was impressed by the expanse of experience represented, so I joined in the hope of finding some information about Kliegl lighting instruments.
I am working at a PBS television station, which has a studio loaded with Kliegl fresnels and scoops, originally obtained from another broadcasting station that dissolved in 1969. I am trying to find parts for the Kliegl 16-inch scoop, model #3451. I particularly need to replace (or find someone who can fabricate) the procelain (ceramic?) assemblies with electrical contact pins that attach to the FHM lamps. Some of the pins are scorched, burned, melted, etc. 
Please correct my erroneous terminology. I think they are called a bi-pin porcelain lamp base, 3.25 inches long, with "spring pins" or tangs that make contact with halogen lamps with a R7S base (such as a FHM lamp).
Any help is appreciated with this Kliegl product. If I need to repost this in another area, please let me know.
Many thanks in advance for any assistance.
john1954


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome john1954. Welcome!! I know that a lot of people read all the different scetions. Hopefully you will get an answer here. Otherwise you might want to post it to the lighting forum. Wow, Kliegl. A lot of the old Kliegl stuff was made just for TV. Did you try http://www.klieglbros.com/? Maybe someone there has an idea.
Hopefully Ship will chime in here soon. He is an AMAZING source of information.


Dennis


----------



## Van (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome Aboard John. Ther have been a couple of questions as of late in reference to retrofitting kleigel fixtures. I'll agree with DVlasak and leave this one to Ship He'll probably know.


----------



## CHScrew (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry I can't be of any help. Anyhow, Welcom to CB.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 12, 2007)

Let me echo the others and say Welcome to Controlbooth.
I see that you posted this in the Lighting section and got what are hopefully the answers you were after. For what it may be worth and from what I understand, Ship tends to check the lighting section more than other sections...


----------

